# Akainu and Moria vs Kizaru and Kuma?



## Jellal Fernandes (Aug 17, 2011)

Location : Marineford

Mindstate : IC

Knowledge : All

Restrictions : None

Starting distance since Doflamihawk is so interested is 30 meters apart...


----------



## Francesco. (Aug 17, 2011)

Akainu solos.


----------



## Jellal Fernandes (Aug 17, 2011)

I would pick someone but i can't decide which team wins


----------



## Beckman (Aug 17, 2011)

Kizaru holds of Aka while Kuma 1-shots Moria. Kizaru & Kuma tag teams Aka 9/10 times. Still high/very high diff tho.

Oh, and people saying Kuma is a non-factor against Akainu are either retarded or got really bad reading comprehension. ^.^


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Aug 17, 2011)

*Moria as we last saw him would lose horribly to Moria, but I'm really not sure if Kuma is strong enough to make a difference to Kizaru's strength. Kizaru might win because of the 2 seconds it'd take for Akainu to dispose of Kuma. *


----------



## EpicBroFist (Aug 17, 2011)

Im giving it to team Kizaru and Kuma


----------



## A Optimistic (Aug 17, 2011)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *Moria as we last saw him would lose horribly to Moria *


----------



## wstickman (Aug 17, 2011)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *Moria as we last saw him would lose horribly to Moria *



Wtf?...........


----------



## Luffy (Aug 17, 2011)

Even tho I believe Akainu is stronger then Kizaru, but the main factor here is Kuna. Kuma will pretty much fodderize Moria and go on to help Kizaru against Akainu.


----------



## Heretic (Aug 17, 2011)

Kuma tips the scales very solidly in Kizaru's team's favor.

I think their team wins with high difficulty but Moria isn't fodder.


----------



## Ao (Aug 17, 2011)

Meh I think Kizaru would either win or lose extreme high diff against Akainu which is more than enough time for Kuma to finish off Moria.

Then Kuma should at least help him take down Akainu like the above have mentioned.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 17, 2011)

Within the first 4-5 seconds of the match, it becomes:

Kizaru and Kuma vs Akainu.

Pretty much a clean victory for Kizaru and Kuma.


----------



## Jellal Fernandes (Aug 17, 2011)

Moria isn't such a fodder he has his shadows and what not, which can be bothersome... He could entertain Kuma if you ask me...While the admirals entertain each other...


----------



## Captain Altintop (Aug 17, 2011)

Kizaru and Akainu should be a very close matchup with no predictable outcome while Kuma is finishing off Moria with *4*. Then Kuma supports Kizaru and "they" beat Akainu with *6-7*.

Kuma is still important here since Moria is not a thankful tag partner ... Akainu kills Moria first before let him serving to Kuma and then trying to double gang bang Kiz & Kuma, but he might fail.


----------



## Mangeykou Byakugan (Aug 18, 2011)

Admiral Shujin said:


> Akainu solos.



How the hell does Akainu solo Kizaru(whose physically just as strong, faster, just as good a close combat fighter, and has a more destructive DF) and Kuma who could put up a fight against him?


----------



## DoflaMihawk (Aug 18, 2011)

Suicune said:


> Location : Marineford
> 
> Mindstate : IC
> 
> ...



Was that an insult? I'm just not sure anymore...

Anyway, since Akainu = Kizaru, and Kuma > Moria, Team Kizaru should win high-diff imo.


----------



## Rob (Aug 18, 2011)

kuma just stands their being all awesome, and solos...


----------



## Akainu (Aug 20, 2011)

Moria is non-factor. Put 2 and 2 together.


----------



## cry77 (Aug 20, 2011)

^^ So is kuma


----------



## Rob (Aug 20, 2011)

cry77 said:


> ^^ So is kuma



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ultra (Aug 20, 2011)

If Kuma doesn't have Haki he's only going to be as helpful as Moria is.

Akainu can just ignore him if it comes down to it. That is, if Kuma can even get close enough to their fight.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Aug 20, 2011)

*Yeah, Kuma's not so much as touching an Admiral. *


----------



## Tiger (Aug 20, 2011)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *Yeah, Kuma's not so much as touching an Admiral. *



*klaxon sound*

Bullshit.

Moria is garbage, and within moments of the fight beginning, it's Kizaru and Kuma vs Akainu. The result is crystal clear, and Kuma isn't far enough below Admiral-level to spout bullshit about him being a non-factor.

Get real.


----------



## Ultra (Aug 20, 2011)

Law said:


> *klaxon sound*
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> ...



That's like saying Alvida would be able to turn the diretion of Zoro and Luffy's fight depending on whos side she's on. Exept even worse since she can't get close to either one without something powerfulr re-directing her way.


----------



## Guru (Aug 20, 2011)

Kuma really isn't that far of admiral level. 

He's the third strongest shichibukai for god's sake. 

He's been exceptional everytime we've seen him


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Aug 20, 2011)

Law said:


> *klaxon sound*
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> ...


*
Kuma's no more than high level fodder to an Admiral. He might be able to last two or three seconds more than Moria, but that's about it. The only way either of these two are making it past the first five seconds is if the Admirals pay them no attention. 

Akainu, even while injured, treated Ivankov like complete fodder. The very same Ivankov that unleashed a flurry of attacks on Kuma and got out of it seemingly unscratched. And don't pretend like there's some super enormous difference between mindless and regular Kuma, that's never been implied. *


----------



## Ultra (Aug 20, 2011)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *Akainu, even while injured, treated Ivankov like complete fodder. The very same Ivankov that unleashed a flurry of attacks on Kuma and got out of it seemingly unscratched. And don't pretend like there's some super enormous difference between mindless and regular Kuma, that's never been implied. *



To be fair, mindless Kuma didn't bother reacting/countering/attacking in any way and after taking Ivankov's huge assault came out pretty much unscathed. But he'll still do nothing here.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 20, 2011)

cry77 said:


> ^^ So is kuma



Seeing that team KK both have fighters that can move at very fast speeds i saw bullshit.

Both have their advantages. Moria can feed Akainu shadows a super him up.

Kuma and hang with Kizaru's movements and repel attacks from akainu.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Aug 20, 2011)

UltraDoots said:


> To be fair, mindless Kuma didn't bother reacting/countering/attacking in any way and after taking Ivankov's huge assault came out pretty much unscathed. But he'll still do nothing here.



*Was it that he didn't bother to react or was it that he couldn't react? And yeah he obviously wasn't hurting much after Ivankov hit him with his attack, but my point is Iva survived the fight without any noticeable injuries which would clearly not have happened if Kuma was anywhere near Admiral level. *


----------



## Ultra (Aug 20, 2011)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *Was it that he didn't bother to react or was it that he couldn't react? And yeah he obviously wasn't hurting much after Ivankov hit him with his attack, but my point is Iva survived the fight without any noticeable injuries which would clearly not have happened in Kuma was anywhere near Admiral level. *



I find it hard to believe he can't react to Iva, especially while he was using Galaxy Wink (Kuma could have easily fired a laser while that was going on, or at least after). It seems much more likely he was just acting like a Pacifista.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Aug 20, 2011)

UltraDoots said:


> I find it hard to believe he can't react to Iva, especially while he was using Galaxy Wink (Kuma could have easily fired a laser while that was going on, or at least after). It seems much more likely he was just acting like a Pacifista.



*It's not exactly easy to counter when you are being bombarded from all directions. 

Kuma may have been mindless, but evidence points to his fighting style not having had changed. He used the same attacks as he did before Vegapunk "completed" him, with the same names and everything. He was even shown teleporting (for lack of a better word) during the war. 
*


----------



## Ultra (Aug 20, 2011)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *It's not exactly easy to counter when you are being bombarded from all directions.
> 
> Kuma may have been mindless, but evidence points to his fighting style not having had changed. He used the same attacks as he did before Vegapunk "completed" him, with the same names and everything. He was even shown teleporting (for lack of a better word) during the war.
> *



Right. He just lost his fighting competence and reactions is what I'm saying.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Aug 20, 2011)

UltraDoots said:


> Right. He just lost his fighting competence and reactions is what I'm saying.



*It's possible. But I don't think we should be stating it like it's a fact just yet. *


----------



## Captain Altintop (Aug 21, 2011)

Kuma isn't a non-factor when 2 Admirals fight each other.


----------



## Raid3r2010 (Aug 21, 2011)

Lord Buggy said:


> Even tho I believe Akainu is stronger then Kizaru, *but the main factor here is Kuma*. Kuma will pretty much fodderize Moria and go on to help Kizaru against Akainu.



That's why team Kizaru and Kuma would take this with mid difficulty.


----------



## ogochukwu (Dec 23, 2012)

Kizaru and Kuma have A̶̲̥̅ big speed advantage, moria will be A̶̲̥̅ bit difficult kuma won't just take him out like that but he will take him out eventually definitely, then Mr Red Dog Akainu get speed of light kicked, pad cannoned, uresus shocked and anyother thing they have to dish out.


----------



## Imagine (Dec 23, 2012)

More damn necros...


----------



## Zooted (Dec 23, 2012)

So many necroes these days


----------



## Lycka (Dec 23, 2012)

kizaru stalemates akainu for 10 days, then kuma one shots moria. kuma isn't a factor in an admiral fight but can distract akainu where then kizaru puts a laser through the dudes head.

kizaru and kuma 10/10 times


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Dec 23, 2012)

Kuma is stronger than Moria, Kizaru i stronger than Akainu. Kuma has the ability to one shot anyone with a touch, so if Kizaru can sufficiently suggest Akainu for a moment that's game over. Kizaru and Kuma win 10/10.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 23, 2012)

Akainu solos.


----------



## savior2005 (Dec 23, 2012)

Kuma oneshots moira and watches admirals fight. he takes away any damage done to kizaru. healthy kizaru vs injured akainu


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 23, 2012)

savior2005 said:


> Kuma oneshots moira and watches admirals fight. *he takes away any damage done to kizaru.* healthy kizaru vs injured akainu



and fatigue.


----------



## White (Dec 23, 2012)

savior2005 said:


> Kuma oneshots moira and watches admirals fight. he takes away any damage done to kizaru. healthy kizaru vs injured akainu



Akainu has full knowledge, he would just destroy him first.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 23, 2012)

Snarl said:


> Akainu has full knowledge, he would just destroy him first.



You make it sound so simple. Akainu can't catch kuma.


----------



## White (Dec 23, 2012)

Unless Kumas starts running the moment the battle begins, I can't imagine him not getting caught up in a massive AoE. Since Kumas in character I can't see this happening, especially after giving his whole speech about his honor being at stake to Zoro.


----------



## savior2005 (Dec 23, 2012)

sorry, but if akainu goes after kuma, then kizaru will definately intercept him. like how ray did to kizaru


----------



## Ceasar Drake (Dec 25, 2012)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *Moria as we last saw him would lose horribly to Moria, but I'm really not sure if Kuma is strong enough to make a difference to Kizaru's strength. Kizaru might win because of the 2 seconds it'd take for Akainu to dispose of Kuma. *


yeah i'm pretty sure Moria would lose to moria 

OT: Akainu is too much for any tag team even after Moria put down with Low Diff. I still say Akainu Solos for extreme difficulty


----------



## RF (Dec 25, 2012)

Man,just let the thread die. Why was it even revived in the first place?


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 25, 2012)

Snarl said:


> Unless Kumas starts running the moment the battle begins, I can't imagine him not getting caught up in a massive AoE. Since Kumas in character I can't see this happening, especially after giving his whole speech about his honor being at stake to Zoro.



Akainu's techniques can be dodged or have you forgotten Kuma's crazy movement style?  He pops in and out like a zit.


----------



## Urouge (Dec 25, 2012)

Snarl said:


> Unless Kumas starts running the moment the battle begins, I can't imagine him not getting caught up in a massive AoE. Since Kumas in character I can't see this happening, especially after giving his whole speech about his honor being at stake to Zoro.



The moment akainu will take his eyes off kizaru he will get hit by kizaru.a moment of distraction can be fatal against an admiral. Look at the Jozu vs aokiji situation.  The moment akainu takes his eyes of kizaru is the moment he will lose. Kuma can be used as distraction

Kizaru and kuma wins this high diff


----------



## RF (Dec 25, 2012)

Urouge said:


> The moment akainu will take his eyes off kizaru he will get hit by kizaru.a moment of distraction can be fatal against an admiral. Look at the Jozu vs aokiji situation.  The moment akainu takes his eyes of kizaru is the moment he will lose. Kuma can be used as distraction
> 
> Kizaru and kuma wins this high diff



Naw Urouge. Akainu got the best out of Whitebeard,and tanked his island buster getting up 5 minutes later. Kizaru isn't one shooting him.

Although I agree that Kuma and Kizaru win.


----------



## Urouge (Dec 25, 2012)

I didn't say that he will one shot him. I'm just saying that if he allows kizaru to get a free shot in he will definitely lose.


----------



## RF (Dec 25, 2012)

Urouge said:


> I didn't say that he will one shot him. I'm just saying that if he allows kizaru to get a free shot in he will definitely lose.



That can be very easily mistaken for one-shooting.


----------



## SsjAzn (Dec 25, 2012)

Kuma wins overall. Akainu will barely be able to stand after his fight with Kizaru, and Moria gets vaped in the middle of the admirals fight.


----------



## savior2005 (Sep 23, 2015)

Kuma kills moria then runs away while kizaru and akainu duke it out for 10 days or so. Maybe kuma returns after 8-9 days and heals kizaru.


----------



## TheWiggian (Sep 23, 2015)

Kizaru and Kuma high high - extreme diff.


----------



## Gohara (Sep 23, 2015)

Assuming that it's Pre Time Skip Akainu, Kizaru and Kuma win with high to extremely high difficulty, IMO.  Kizaru defeats Moriah with no difficulty.  Pre Time Skip Akainu defeats Kuma with low to mid difficulty.  Kizaru defeats Pre Time Skip Akainu at around 65% with around high difficulty.


----------



## Empathy (Sep 24, 2015)

If Kizaru and Akainu fought and after a week or so, Kuma could probably show up and finish Akainu off due to the grave injuries he'd received bringing him down to such a level. But if Kuma were present for the entire battle, he'd probably die in the crossfire. Kuma can be very useful (might be able to give Kizaru enough of an edge to win by removing fatigue) if he somehow manages to stay alive after making short work of Moria, but I doubt that would happen.


----------



## Yuki (Sep 24, 2015)

Kuma kills Moria and lets the admirals fight for a week to then take away Kizaru's damage and give it to Akainu. If Akainu survives he won't be able to much just like Kizaru.

At that point Ussop comes in to finish him off and gets a 2 bill bounty for taking out the FA. :33


----------



## Extravlad (Sep 24, 2015)

Kuma and Moriah are non factors.


----------

